# eastern ohio 2017



## woodnwater23 (Apr 8, 2017)

Im in jefferson county and recently got laid off so i figured what better way to enjoy collecting unemployment until work picks upthan by picking up some morels anyone in or nearby having any luck or should i go out expecting to find a cold and some ticks


----------



## joshmac (Apr 7, 2015)

You have any luck yet woodnwater23,I been out past 4 days wv and oh no luck there coming soon


----------



## woodnwater23 (Apr 8, 2017)

A few tiny blacks by the house but nothing of any noteworthy mention but theyre finally popping ground temp is at 53 degrees so should be coming soon


----------



## joshmac (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome can't wait ima go out today,after work lil late but Ya never know


----------

